# [email protected] 4 fish points per angelfish



## zubs (Nov 19, 2015)

I went to petsathome to buy some small fish for a small 30L cube tank. I asked for some advice about fish points. 30L / 2 = 15 fish points.

I pointed at some random fish and asked if they would be suitable for a new tank, yes was the answer, and said I could have 3 fish in the tank. So I walked away with 3 angel fish. Only afterwards did I research this, when they started nipping, did I realise 3 angel fish in a 30 litre tank is probably not a good idea.

Unless these are a different breed of mini angel? Could be possible I guess?

Seems a bit odd. Angel fish are listed as 4 fish points on the website as well as in the shop.

Any thoughts?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

zubs said:


> I went to petsathome to buy some small fish for a small 30L cube tank. I asked for some advice about fish points. 30L / 2 = 15 fish points.
> 
> I pointed at some random fish and asked if they would be suitable for a new tank, yes was the answer, and said I could have 3 fish in the tank. So I walked away with 3 angel fish. Only afterwards did I research this, when they started nipping, did I realise 3 angel fish in a 30 litre tank is probably not a good idea.
> 
> ...


 That's shocking advice from the store! Unless they were thinking the 30ltr is a quarantine tank and they would only be in there fore the short term?

Angelfish should get to about 6" long, and require tanks of at least 20 gallons/90ltrs.

How long have you had them? Could you return them for a full refund?


----------



## zubs (Nov 19, 2015)

Angel fish are listed on the website as 4 fish points, which equates to 8 litres required per fish. I think it must be a printing error that grew legs. 

I will need to return them yes


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

100% return them. I HATE that points system. Unless you get lucky with a sales assistant who actually knows/cares about fish, you will end up with very poorly chosen fish 

Angelfish get massive, up to 10"-12" tall fin tip to fin tip, and are the opposite of angelic as they are ambush predators. There are three species but only one is common (and affordable) in the pet trade. You definitely wouldn't find the other two species in Pets at Home. 

They need a tank at least 24" tall and I would say no less than 150 litres.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

As for the 30 litre - did you fully cycle it? The PAH advice on cycling is also poor. There's some advice on how to do that in the stickies on this forum.

Personally I would only use a 30 litre for a single Betta or a shrimp tank, it's too small for common community fish.


----------

